# Found The Perfect Storage For 21rs Wardrobe!



## livinthedream (May 15, 2007)

I've been searching for options to utilize the storage space in the 21RS Wardrobe, without success. Tonight at Lowes, I just happened upon the perfect solution for us! I bought one of those six-compartment sweater holders that attaches with Velcro to the clothing rod in the wardrobe. It's 12 x 12 x 48 -- a perfect fit. It'll easily hold several days clothing for DH & I. There is still plenty of room in the back for shoes, a couple of storage boxes, etc. And the great part is if we're going on a longer trip and we need to use the space in a different way, all we have to do is un-attach it from the rod, fold it flat and put our duffle bags in the wardrobe! I'm very excited about this solution.

Other mods... DH is working on using angle iron to reinforce the bumper and will be installing our bike rack. We also decided to go with the PVC pipe option to keep the pantry drawers closed in transit. If anyone is interested I'll post pics when he's done.

For some reason, I had the idea that we wouldn't need to buy any new "stuff" for our new Outback. After all, we've been trailer camping for seven years. What could we possibly need? What was I thinking...









Let's see... So far, memory foam mattress pad $60, sheets & blanket $45, towels that match our new decor $30, wardrobe storage $32, screen door guard $23. Oh, and how can I forget the $220 dollar LCD TV that DH thought was a necessity. Yet to come, and high on the priority list, replacements for those cheapo mini blinds and who knows what else. But the experience of camping in our Outback? Priceless!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great idea for the wardrobe









I bought one at IKEA last year...click here ikea wardrobe storage


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

I understand. Memory foam mattress pad for queen and bunks, sheets for queen and all 4 bunks, towels for bath and kitchen, rugs, new faucets, all those neat little storage things, Roman shades to replace those cheep mini blinds, built new head board for queen bed, two LCD TV's, locking bath door knob, replaced wallpaper border in bunk room with something a little more teenage girlie. The list goes on and on but as I say we have a vacation home where ever we go so it is all worth it.

Also want to replace all the door and drawer knobs with something a little easier on the fingers, that will be next.


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

All that stuff adds up quick. My DH also had to get the flat screen TV. Of course I am looking for all kinds of fun stuff to add the to trailer. My front living room in the house is loaded with stuff that has to go into the trailer... and Velcro I love Velcro. Everything is attached with Velcro.

Happy Camping

Roo
aka Donna


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

livinthedream said:


> I've been searching for options to utilize the storage space in the 21RS Wardrobe, without success. Tonight at Lowes, I just happened upon the perfect solution for us! I bought one of those six-compartment sweater holders that attaches with Velcro to the clothing rod in the wardrobe. It's 12 x 12 x 48 -- a perfect fit. It'll easily hold several days clothing for DH & I. There is still plenty of room in the back for shoes, a couple of storage boxes, etc. And the great part is if we're going on a longer trip and we need to use the space in a different way, all we have to do is un-attach it from the rod, fold it flat and put our duffle bags in the wardrobe! I'm very excited about this solution.
> 
> Other mods... DH is working on using angle iron to reinforce the bumper and will be installing our bike rack. We also decided to go with the PVC pipe option to keep the pantry drawers closed in transit. *If anyone is interested I'll post pics when he's done.*
> 
> ...


INTERESTED? ...
What do you think? Of course we are!!!









Personally, I think Outbacks should come with a digital camera...
Outbackers have sooooo many great ideas to make camping
an awesome experience!

MaeJae


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> Personally, I think Outbacks should come with a digital camera...
> Outbackers have sooooo many great ideas to make camping
> an awesome experience!
> 
> ...


Now that is a great feature

Thor


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

ROO-ING said:


> Velcro I love Velcro. Everything is attached with Velcro.
> 
> Happy Camping
> 
> ...


Ditto on that!!


----------



## livinthedream (May 15, 2007)

INTERESTED? ...
What do you think? Of course we are!!!









Personally, I think Outbacks should come with a digital camera...
Outbackers have sooooo many great ideas to make camping
an awesome experience!

MaeJae








[/quote]
I'll get some pictures of or mods posted soon.

A digital camera is a great idea for an included option! A camera would be a much better option than the fancy lightweight LCD TV, IMHO (DH will vehemently disagree!) At the very least, there should be a built in battery charger that works on DC!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

ROO-ING said:


> All that stuff adds up quick. My DH also had to get the flat screen TV. Of course I am looking for all kinds of fun stuff to add the to trailer. My front living room in the house is loaded with stuff that has to go into the trailer... and Velcro I love Velcro. Everything is attached with Velcro.
> 
> Happy Camping
> 
> ...


We recently purchased the 23RS and I thought too that after so many years camping we wouldn't have to buy anything.....WRONG!! In addition to what was listed previously we also purchased tire covers and trailer cover for storing. We did read it will help a lot especially since we are in sunny AZ but that it is a pain to use. We haven't used it yet. We are going to use it when there are longer periods between outings and in the winter. Donna, can you give me some ideas of what you are using with the velcro? Also, we purchased a small 13 inch DVD/tv combo that just fits in the slot and I am wondering is everyone taking their tv down each time during travel or attaching it somehow. We cut the cheapy blinds away from the window crank so we can open and close window with ease but would like some info from people who have replaced the blinds.

Thanks for any tips


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Everything stuck to the wall is attached with Velcro including the wall clock. Husband asked how was I going to change the battery in it and I peeled it off the wall changed the battery and problem resolved. I also Velcrod the CD remote to the side of the stupid thing cause I never could find it.

I also have a keyring holder which I attached with double sided tape and a note pad holder so I can always keep a list of things that I need to buy at the store.

Happy Roo-ing

Donna


----------



## beasleys (Jun 8, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Great idea for the wardrobe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great idea! thanks for sharing!


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

daslobo777,

We leave our TV in place during travel. I put a small eye-hook on each side of the TV cabinet opening. during travel, I rotate the TV into the back of the cabinet and put a small bungee between the eye-hooks. Lots of miles and never a problem with the TV.

Wic


----------

